# Summer weeks @te Timbers at Christmas Mt. June and July weeks



## brucecz (May 28, 2015)

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Because of the lack of this sites header space on top of this ad we can not list the full range of rental prices.   WE Accept PayPal


Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage.   Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and Our UDI Cottages, our Townhouse Timbers and  our Cabins unfortunately do not have the screened in porches or the Jenn-air type barbeque grill like our UDI Oak Timbers has. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us



Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
   NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET  This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo Friday June 5, 2015  to   Friday June 12, 2015  for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $349 plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in   For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
   NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET  This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo Saturday June 6 , 2015  to Saturday June 13, 2015  for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $349 plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.


FATHERS DAY WEEK    Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN rNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR  a.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration,please email us. 

Rented  on May 5, 2015.
FATHERS DAY WEEK    Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $599.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR  A FOURTH OF JULY WEEK at Christmas Mountain.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 20, 2015 to Thursday June 25, 2015 for 5 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTA LDISCOUNTED TO  ONLY $399.  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.   For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.


Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 13., 2015  to  Saturday June 20 , 2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo.  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort.  RENTAL ONLY $599  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.

Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 26 , 2015  to Friday July 3, 2015   for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $699.  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Saturday July 10, 2015 to F ,Saturday July 17 2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $649.  plus the resorts mandatory $80 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
riday July 10, 2015  to Friday July 17, 2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This is a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $699  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us

Rented on May 11, 2015.
 Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday July 10, 2015  to Friday July 17, 2015  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $699  plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us

*[Edited to remove dates that are outside the 45 day limit:  July 12.  You should also remove your renter's names - they shouldn't be posted on a public forum.]*

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage.   Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and Our UDI Cottages, our Townhouse Timbers and  our Cabins unfortunately do not have the screened in porches or the Jenn-air type barbeque grill like our UDI Oak Timbers has. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 1, 2015)

Please note a few of the miss prints in first posting have been corrected in this second posting.  hanks, Bruce




brucecz said:


> Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
> Because of the lack of this sites header space on top of this ad we can not list the full range of rental prices.   WE Accept PayPal
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brucecz (Jun 5, 2015)

WE Accept PayPal


Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage. Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and Our UDI Cottages, our Townhouse Timbers and our Cabins unfortunately do not have the screened in porches or the Jenn-air type barbeque grill like our UDI Oak Timbers has. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday June 13, 2015 to Saturday June 20, 2015 for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL was  $599 now discounted to only  $499. plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.


FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN rNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. ( the earlier $349 was a misprint) plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR a. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration,please email us. 

Rented on May 5, 2015.
FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR A FOURTH OF JULY WEEK at Christmas Mountain. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.

RENTED ON  JUNE 4, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 20, 2015 to Thursday June 25, 2015 for 5 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . Rental DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $459. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.


Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 26 , 2015 to Friday July 3, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Saturday July 10, 2015 to F ,Saturday July 17 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $649. plus the resorts mandatory $80 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Rented as of June 5. 2015  pending check.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
riday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This is a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us

Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 7, 2015)

Accept PayPal


Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage. Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and Our UDI Cottages, our Townhouse Timbers and our Cabins unfortunately do not have the screened in porches or the Jenn-air type barbeque grill like our UDI Oak Timbers has. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday June 6, 2015 to Saturday June 13, 2015 for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL was $349 now 
:whoopie:discounted to only  $199. :whoopielus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.


FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN rNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. ( the earlier $349 was a misprint) plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR a. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration,please email us. 

Rented on May 5, 2015.
FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR A FOURTH OF JULY WEEK at Christmas Mountain. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.

RENTED ON JUNE 4, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 20, 2015 to Thursday June 25, 2015 for 5 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . Rental DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $459. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.


Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 26 , 2015 to Friday July 3, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Saturday July 10, 2015 to F ,Saturday July 17 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $649. plus the resorts mandatory $80 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Rented as of June 5. 2015 pending check.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
riday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This is a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us

Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 11, 2015)

We Accept PayPal

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage.

 Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and Our UDI Cottages, our Townhouse Timbers and our Cabins unfortunately do not have the screened in porches or the Jenn-air type barbeque grill like our UDI Oak Timbers has. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday June 6, 2015 to Saturday June 13, 2015 for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL was $349 now 
discounted to only $199. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.


FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN rNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. ( the earlier $349 was a misprint) plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR a. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration,please email us. 

Rented on May 5, 2015.
FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR A FOURTH OF JULY WEEK at Christmas Mountain. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.

RENTED ON JUNE 4, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 20, 2015 to Thursday June 25, 2015 for 5 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . Rental DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $459. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.


Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 26 , 2015 to Friday July 3, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Saturday July 10, 2015 to F ,Saturday July 17 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $649. plus the resorts mandatory $80 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Rented as of June 5. 2015 pending check.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
riday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This is a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us

Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday July 25, 2015 to Saturday August 1, 2015 for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL  $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.
Bruce  
__________________


----------



## brucecz (Jun 15, 2015)

We Accept PayPal

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage.

Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and Our UDI Cottages, our Townhouse Timbers and our Cabins unfortunately do not have the screened in porches or the Jenn-air type barbeque grill like our UDI Oak Timbers has. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday June 6, 2015 to Saturday June 13, 2015 for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL was $349 now 
discounted to only $199. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.


Rented on June 15, 2015.
FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN rNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. ( the earlier $349 was a misprint) plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR a. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration,please email us. 

Rented on May 5, 2015.
FATHERS DAY WEEK Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 19, 2015 to Friday June 26, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. RENTAL FOR A FOURTH OF JULY WEEK at Christmas Mountain. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.

RENTED ON JUNE 4, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 20, 2015 to Thursday June 25, 2015 for 5 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . Rental DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $459. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for our inspection and consideration, please email us.


Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 26 , 2015 to Friday July 3, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Rented on June 5, 2015.
Saturday July 10, 2015 to F ,Saturday July 17 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $649. plus the resorts mandatory $80 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.

Rented as of June 5. 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
riday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This is a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us

Rented on May 11, 2015.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday July 10, 2015 to Friday July 17, 2015 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $699 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. 
NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday July 25, 2015 to Saturday August 1, 2015 for 7 nights FULL NIGHTS RENTAL $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us.
Bruce  
__________________


----------

